# Prayers for Ferguson k



## samssimonsays (Oct 10, 2016)

Her goat damsel needs our prayers yall. Let's lift this little doeling and her human up in prayer that she will be ok and make a full recovery. @Ferguson K


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Oct 10, 2016)

Praying


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 10, 2016)

yep asking for mercy and wisdom


----------



## Ferguson K (Oct 10, 2016)

Damsel is in the OR.

Details when I know more.


----------



## Ferguson K (Oct 10, 2016)

There's an update with pictures in my journal.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Oct 10, 2016)

Praying for a recovery


----------



## cjc (Oct 11, 2016)




----------



## Baymule (Oct 12, 2016)

Praying.


----------



## WantonWoodsman (Oct 12, 2016)

In my thoughts and prayers.


----------

